# I Bought a RADIO BIKE yip yip yip RADIO BIKE uh huh uh huh



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

My lastest score from a fellow CABE member. I couldn't help but channel the martians after bringing this home! A true Holy Grail for myself and many. I am finally able to own THE known blue Radio Bike (yip yip) to still exist. It doesn't appear to have been loved on much since it was discovered by another collector in an attic (in pieces no less).

My goal is to do the following:

1) Get the chrome re-done (it is bad, wheels have been spray painted, other spots extremely dull)
2) Replace front rim (found the rim today) and have it chromed as well. The original is full of pits and rusted spokes.
3) Full mechanical overhaul. All hubs and bearings dismantled completely, cleaned, and re-lubed. Rims re-laced and spokes replaced as necessary (I'd like to clean the paint off)
4) Attempt to bring out the paint better on the frame and fork. I really do not want to repaint the frame and fork!
5) Fix a broken weld on the carrier rack and tack weld the correct mounting bracket back on to the chainguard
6) Repair the light
7) Mill-out a new aluminum knob for the tuner (I'll need to borrow an original knob for this. Anyone willing to help?)

AND...

8) BUILD A POWER PAK, RE-CAP THE RADIO AND GET IT TO WORK! I am EXCITED for this project!!!




 

 

 

 

 

 





Radio, Radio, Radio Bike...YIP YIP YIP YIP HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BOING BOING BOING YIP YIP YIP


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a great find, and blue no less! Congrats, do it up right. Not many around, probably one of the Holy Grails of middleweights.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hope to see it out this year.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> That's a great find, and blue no less! Congrats, do it up right. Not many around, probably one of the Holy Grails of middleweights.




A Holy Grail of classic bikes period. Don't worry, I'm looking at this as a repair and preserve mostly. I want to make it more presentable, yet keep as much patina as possible without the bike looking pieced together. Most importantly, the radio must work. I want to be able to cruise and listen to our local 60s and 70s oldies AM station. I also want to be able to park it in my truck bed at the cruise-in and channel some 50's music through an AM converter. Playing the likes of Danny and the Juniors, Little Richard, Elvis, and Carl Perkins for on-lookers.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2017)

SWEET !!!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> SWEET !!!




I've got a smile on my face a mile wide while I listen to 50's music and stare at it in my living room with a tear in my young eye. I'm listening to "Tutti Frutti" for the second time in a row. Yes, it is sweet indeed!!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hope to see it out this year.




You will, buddy!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 28, 2017)

We have one AM oldies station and after that it's religion or talk radio. I do remember when AM was the music king and Casey Kasem ruled Sundays counting them down. We even had AOR next to the Top 40, for crying out loud!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 28, 2017)

ya the blue is killer  nice bike


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya the blue is killer  nice bike




I think this is my favorite color, honestly. Of the 8,500 (give or take) Radio Bikes built in 1955 and 1956 combined, I wish more of the blue ones survived. The others are all red or green.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations what a find you have every right to be happy. One of my bucket list bikes.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 28, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think this is my favorite color, honestly. Of the 8,500 (give or take) Radio Bikes built in 1955 and 1956 combined, I wish more of the blue ones survived. The others are all red or green.



I see the red one,s all the time  but green is cool. but blue is way cool. you will have a good time on that bike


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I see the red one,s all the time  but green is cool. but blue is way cool. you will have a good time on that bike




I will. As soon as my two current projects are done, this bike will be next. I'm listening to Elvis now in case anyone was following along


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 28, 2017)

partsguy said:


> My lastest score. I couldn't help but channel the martians after bringing this home! A true Holy Grail for myself and many. I am finally able to own THE known blue Radio Bike (yip yip) to still exist. It doesn't appear to have been loved on much since it was discovered by another collector in an attic (in pieces no less).
> 
> My goal is to do the following:
> 
> ...



Sweet find!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 28, 2017)

Hell yess!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 29, 2017)

Time to come up to the garage again I might have some wheels there


----------



## Foxclassics (Jan 29, 2017)

Sweet 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice Stephen. And it's the blue one...yip yip!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2017)

Oldnut said:


> Time to come up to the garage again I might have some wheels there




I found the wheel I need, I just need to take them both apart, clean and replace the spokes, then chrome the rim hoops. If you have a set in chrome that are really nice, I'll be interested!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Very nice Stephen. And it's the blue one...yip yip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Jan 29, 2017)

Does it get Sirius?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 29, 2017)

If you can get me a silicone mold of the missing tuning knob I can make you one out of aluminum or brass.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Huffy should've made one of these in the '80s with a boom box.  Some of those boom boxes are worth some big time money these days.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> Huffy should've made one of these in the '80s with a boom box.  Some of those boom boxes are worth some big time money these days.




They sorta did in the late 80s/early 90s. It wasn't a big hit or memorable like the one from the 50s.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

partsguy said:


> They sorta did in the late 80s/early 90s. It wasn't a big hit or memorable like the one from the 50s.





You watch, the fact that it was mentioned here on Cabe....  The price will shoot up from $50 to $500!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh yeah!  $8 in Ohio!

https://us.letgo.com/en/i/huffy-street-rocker_43165a42-a674-4b89-a060-5020dffd583c


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> You watch, the fact that it was mentioned here on Cabe....  The price will shoot up from $50 to $500!




BWAHAHAHAHAHA

(sad part is....that might happen!) At least one didn't show up on Pawn Stars or American Pickers


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> Oh yeah!  $8 in Ohio!
> 
> https://us.letgo.com/en/i/huffy-street-rocker_43165a42-a674-4b89-a060-5020dffd583c




Oohhhh! Special 80's mauve and purple! So stylish and iconic!!


----------



## reeducado2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

What a nice bike!

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is a near new original radio bike in the dreaded non blue. Missing the chain guard. Odd... Got one?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Here is a near new original radio bike in the dreaded non blue. Missing the chain guard. Odd... Got one?View attachment 416404 View attachment 416405 View attachment 416406




*I LOVE IT!!!!





*


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Here is a near new original radio bike in the dreaded non blue. Missing the chain guard. Odd... Got one?View attachment 416404 View attachment 416405 View attachment 416406




I have the style of guard, but it is not from a Radio Bike. After how few are left, you'll likely have to get a guard from another model, say a Mainliner, Dial-A-Ride, Edlorado or other such thing and paint it to match the bike.

I have a lead on a guy who has a tank, he may have a guard. I'll ask him and see if I can get you two in touch.

Is that the original antenna on yours?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2017)

Great bike and congrats! I would def hold out for original chrome hoops. Try to stay away from adding any re-chrome plated parts. Even if it takes you a little longer to get the bike where you want it. You will be glad you held out in the end.


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful bike! One of my dream bikes!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Great bike and congrats! I would def hold out for original chrome hoops. Try to stay away from adding any re-chrome plated parts. Even if it takes you a little longer to get the bike where you want it. You will be glad you held out in the end.




Sadly, a couple parts I may not have much choice on. Namely, a matching set of Huffman rim hoops and the fork cap. Huffman parts pre-1964 can be tough to find and I'd hate to let this sit in pieces while I track down parts I already have.

I did some digging on past owners and this bike had a Bendix Aviation 2-speed in it, according to the gentleman who originally discovered this bike. He had to sell it because he had too many projects and wanted to pass the bike on to someone else. He was saddened to hear the wheels got robbed off it. Somebody at some point swapped the original wheels off this bike. Never thought I'd see a Radio Bike parted these days, but I guess someone wanted those wheels awful bad.

I have a stash of original spokes and nipples for 50s and 60s Huffmans, but I may need to find spokes to lace a Bendix Aviation hub back into a wheel, as I never had one of those before.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2017)

Hmm so Huffman rims have a specific profile? Flat lobdell's?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Hmm so Huffman rims have a specific profile? Flat lobdell's?




Maybe, maybe not. As I have re-built, parted out, and flipped so many 50s and 60s middleweights, I've found that manufacturers, unless they were dirt cheap and outsourced to Wald, had their own rim. Each slightly different. The Schwinn's had their "S" series wheels of course. Murray-built bikes often had "M", "M.O.", or "Murray" stamped on them. Some bikes had drop centers, some with smooth sides, others had a bevel to them. It really depends on the bicycle brand and model year.

It's just a difference I've noticed. Older middleweights may have shared rims with other manufacturers, but I know by there were differences quite often.

I'll get a close up pic of these wheels when I get home.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2017)

Agreed - Lots of the same wheels/profiles were used for different makes and models. Flat Lobdells is just an example. I know nothing about Huffman bikes but I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 1, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Hmm so Huffman rims have a specific profile? Flat lobdell's?



as far as I know, they're just plain ol flat Lobdels.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 1, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> Here is a near new original radio bike in the dreaded non blue. Missing the chain guard. Odd... Got one?View attachment 416404 View attachment 416405 View attachment 416406




Radio-Bike in "_Back to the Future 2"_...almost!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 1, 2017)

To partsguy.
I have a mens Columbia Three Star.
The blue color is similar to your Radio bike.
Not sure what the correct term is.
But it's not solid blue, more like an worn iridescent blue hue.
At least that's what it looks like from your photos.
I could be wrong.

Now you got me singing..."Tutti-frutti" ....darn !


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Radio-Bike in "_Back to the Future 2"_...almost!




I forgot about that!

Neat find!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

2jakes said:


> To partsguy.
> I have a mens Columbia Three Star.
> The blue color is similar to your Radio bike.
> Not sure what the correct term is.
> ...




I hope I can bring the paint back on the frame and fork, this worked out well!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-huffman-national-big-tank.41434/


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 1, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I have the style of guard, but it is not from a Radio Bike. After how few are left, you'll likely have to get a guard from another model, say a Mainliner, Dial-A-Ride, Edlorado or other such thing and paint it to match the bike.
> 
> I have a lead on a guy who has a tank, he may have a guard. I'll ask him and see if I can get you two in touch.
> 
> Is that the original antenna on yours?



why, yes.... yes it is!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2017)

Some UPS stores do 3D printing.... maybe someone can reproduce a knob for you?


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 1, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Radio-Bike in "_Back to the Future 2"_...almost!



Here's another pic. Thinking rat rod.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> why, yes.... yes it is!



Can you show some close up pics as to how that is made, put together, and what size the parts are? I'll have to make one from scratch. I only have a piece of the antenna.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 1, 2017)

I found this on google chrome search.




Looks like a round tube held by a clamp at the bottom.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm late to the game,  but here's my blue Radiobike.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Radio-Bike in "_Back to the Future 2"_...almost!



Cant believe I missed that?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I found this on google chrome search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I had to muster a guess, I'd say that is a wax-coated cardboard tube, almost weatherproof. It could be dirty plastic, but I cannot tell. I have a piece of the antenna, a small piece of metal rod with thin copper wrapped around it. It's broken, but I assume it went in that tube and was suspended somehow. I wish I could see one those antennas taken apart with a parts breakdown.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> I'm late to the game,  but here's my blue Radiobike.
> 
> View attachment 417310
> 
> ...




*WOW! That IS the definition of BEAUTY...

I'm inspired more now to bring out the color on my bike...
*
*This is the second blue Radio Bike I've seen on the interwebs now. Have yet to see another in person locally. May I ask, Scott, what the serial number is?*

Am curious, because I noticed your seat is a slightly different color, and your Delta Hawk is all white, while mine is blue and white. Small differences, but I'm curious if yours is a '56 model because mine is a '55.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Some UPS stores do 3D printing.... maybe someone can reproduce a knob for you?




Tempting, but I did read your post about this in The Break Room and I clicked the link. I did not see any UPS Store nearby that did that. I would still need to borrow an original to make a template with.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 2, 2017)

Typical AM dial.




Huffy Radio-Bike AM dial:




I noticed that Huffy RadioBikes have the AM dial frequency in reverse.
Wonder if there's a reason for this.




I've never seen a "green" color.
Found this photo" in google search.
Looks like a promo for a reproduction bike!
Cool!
I'm gonna start saving for one.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Typical AM dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That probably has something to do with the way the bike was designed. I wonder if using the normal AM band could mean that the dial would have to be mounted on the non-chain-guard side? The chain guard side of a bike is always the "beauty side", so why mount the bike's selling features on the opposite side?

Just my thoughts.

The pic looks like a commemorative photo, and a great one too! There is a green one on display at Carillon Park in Dayton. There's a few members here who own green ones as well. The Huffy corporate headquarters are still here, for now anyway. They are in Centerville, off 675. I wonder if Carillon Park loaned their bike to Huffy for a day to have this photo made?


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 2, 2017)

^^^^^^
Actually it would fit perfect on the Chain-guard side.With the dial going from left to right.
Which is the way I've seen on AM radios.




Btw: Congratulations with your "RadioBike".


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> To partsguy.
> I have a mens Columbia Three Star.
> The blue color is similar to your Radio bike.
> Not sure what the correct term is.
> ...








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> ^^^^^^
> Actually it would fit perfect on the Chain-guard side.With the dial going from left to right.
> Which is the way I've seen on AM radios.
> 
> ...



You know, one thing I love about vintage radios is that they all are different and unique in big and small ways. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> ^^^^^^
> Actually it would fit perfect on the Chain-guard side.With the dial going from left to right.
> Which is the way I've seen on AM radios.
> 
> ...




Note: In 1955 1700 to I think around 1800 or 1900 kHz was used by some police departments for simplex traffic ('police band') as 2-way FM was fairly new. In reality the band was 535-1610 with the and Canada had the rights to the bottom (540). Om 1991-2 the AM band was expanded to 1710. Old tube sets will sometimes show the band to police band. Until the 1940s AM ended around 1500. Currently, stations can be found between 1600 and 1700, if not sparsely (the relocation and adoption originally specified AM stereo broadcasting but that fell by the wayside).

What is interesting is that mechanical television experiments (usually 24-60 scan lines) operated in the upper regions of the band into maybe 2 MHz (2000 kHz) until electronic television made them obsolete and it required much more bandwidth (at least 4 MHz for pre-NTSC standards like 343 and 440 lines that preceded 525). The drawback to these early mechanical broadcasts was that the audio had to be transmitted on another station.

Back to the Huffy dial. I would guess that it was easier to turn the dial all the way forward and move it back for higher frequencies and the other guess is that the 5000 watt stations that played the music the kids liked would be somewhere between 560 and 800 (some stations in places like Florida, Ohio and California would come to mind) and the local 250-1000 war local higher up. Don't know why really but I think it's easier to pull it back while riding without having an accident or jamming it that a way.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 2, 2017)

*It was billed as ,"The Biggest Show of Stars for '57 at our home town.
I was too young to realize how much of Rock & Roll talent was onstage.
Our local boy from Lubbock, Tx, ( Buddy Holly) was just beginning to make 
a name for himself. *





*No special effects or gimmicks, just pure raw talent of Rock & Roll at it's finest.*


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2017)

Something about the 50's and 60's was pure optimism.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 2, 2017)

Back in the days of "live-programing!"
 At  the 1:16 point, Presley yanks one of the guitar strings off that broke because of
his aggressive guitar playing. 


We saw him on the Ed Sullivan Show in glorious black & white TV.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2017)

Here is Nick's old green one, and the current red one, which is in pristine original condition with the optional 2 speed. Both are '55's.
Got the green one from the original owner, he said he could get reception riding only one direction lol. Have heard the antennae called ceramic, whether it's actually ceramic I don't know, feels like bakelite.
They are cool, but Nick says as a heavy middleweight, they ride like crap haha.
Darcie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 2, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I've never seen a "green" color.



a couple..


----------



## tesch (Feb 2, 2017)

My restored red one. One of my favorites.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 2, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Have heard the antennae called ceramic, whether it's actually ceramic I don't know, feels like bakelite.
> 
> Darcie
> View attachment 417547 View attachment 417548




For 1955, ceramic or bakelite  material would probably be appropriate.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

2jakes said:


> For 1955, ceramic or bakelite  material would probably be appropriate.




I prowled eBay last night and I found a piece I can use for the antenna, they call it a ferrite AM antenna bar. It looks like the core on the broken remains of my antenna. The listing says it used for crystal radios. When I was a kid, I made my crystal radio antenna on a toilet paper tube. Can someone measure the ferrite rod inside their antenna so I know what length and thickness to get?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142152628754


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Here is Nick's old green one, and the current red one, which is in pristine original condition with the optional 2 speed. Both are '55's.
> Got the green one from the original owner, he said he could get reception riding only one direction lol. Have heard the antennae called ceramic, whether it's actually ceramic I don't know, feels like bakelite.
> They are cool, but Nick says as a heavy middleweight, they ride like crap haha.
> Darcie
> View attachment 417547 View attachment 417548




The outside feels like bakelite? Interesting. I'm not sure how that would hold up to the elements. Wouldn't having the antenna coil inside a ceramic tube impede reception? I'll have to research this.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

tesch said:


> My restored red one. One of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 417554
> 
> View attachment 417555




Nice work!!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like the antenna did have a Ferrite core, so that is a start. As a bonus, here is a step-by-step on making the battery pack and a wiring schematic. I stand corrected, the original antenna housing was probably ceramic, which does surprise me.

http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=211545


----------

